# General chit chat



## SMR1 (Feb 26, 2018)

SC : 189
Assessment:14 July 2107
EOI : 7th Aug 2017
IELTS : 8.5
Invitation : 22 Aug 2107
App Lodged : 9th Oct 2107
Medical : 9th Nov 2017 
Status : Waiting
Can someone plz let me know that after job verification how much time it takes for visa grant ?
Thanks & Regards


----------

